# Coding Audit tool - scoring sytem



## mmiciano (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello all;

I have seen this somewhere in the web but I can find the site again.  Does anyone know where I can find a E&M coding audit tool that uses a scoring system?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dyates (Aug 16, 2009)

*Trailblazer Medicare*

Go to the Trailblazer's website under E&M pocket tool.  Also, the CMS website has one.


----------

